# Tyres



## blo333 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey all,

I'm in need of some new tyres. Can anyone make recommendations?

I don't want to spend crazy money, I just need good tyres that will give me good mileage out of them, good grip to the road and at a decent price.

thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

good grip and good mileage don't go in the same sentence. With the short wheelbase and loose back end tendencies of the 350z, I recommend getting grippy tires over long mileage tires for those reasons. Plus it makes it more fun. 

I like BFGoodrich Gforce T/A KDW2's.


----------



## blo333 (Jan 27, 2010)

hahaaa very true Chimmike!

thanks for the recommendation, will look into them.


----------

